# Driving on Rodanthe Beach?



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Is it okay to drive on the Rodanthe beach in the fall (Oct./Nov.) and do you need a permit to do it? I've been there a couple times but haven't seen any marked access but did see a little beach traffic a couple years ago.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sometime after labor day they open the villages to traffic. You must have a permit to drive on any beach surf or sound.


----------



## altterrain (Aug 8, 2013)

ORV use on Hatteras has gotten very restrictive starting 2 years ago and what beaches are open when can change. You can get info here - http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/off-road-vehicle-use.htm


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Think soft sand!!!
It always seems WAY softer up there than the southern beaches


----------

